
Experimenting with Pricing Lifted My App Revenue Almost 500% - bytesize
https://medium.com/@stuartkhall/experimenting-with-pricing-lifted-my-app-revenue-almost-500-79d90546e7fe
======
Mirioron
I think the reason people are willing to pay subscriptions is that they want
the product to get updates and stick around. Learning to use a new
productivity tool takes time and effort that some people don't want to spend.
On the other hand, I think the number of people that are willing to pay a
subscription is much lower.

